# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT for Test Prop

## RB3232

Wondering what would the proper PCT protocol for an 8 week test prop cycle 

Cycle information
Shot EOD @ 1.125 ML of test or about a little over 100 MG of test Prop

Thank you all

----------


## psa

Start PCT 5 days after last pinning. Nolvadax 40/40/20/20

----------


## RB3232

Ive read from stocky121 that I should do something like

Arimidex : 3-4 weeks @ .25mg or .5mg ed
Clomiphene: 4 weeks @ 100mg ed first 2 weeks, 50mg ed last 2 weeks.
Tamoxifen : 4-6 weeks @ 20mg ed (40mg ed for first 2 weeks if you wish) 

but i wanted to know if those doses are too high for such a short cycle

----------


## psa

This isn't a short cycle. The prop will kick in very quickly. Arimidex should be used for on cycle estrogen control. Like I said, a simple four week split will be fine, continue it if necessary, but you probably will rebound by the end.

----------


## RB3232

well I'm on the last 2 weeks of the cycle and I have all 3 products named above. Can someone give me more information please

----------


## D7M

I would do, 4 days after last pin:

clomid: 50/50/25/25
nolva 40/40/20/20

Good luck.

----------


## RB3232

appreciate it man thank you.

Can i get a few more opinions please?

----------


## xxlpre

Sup gents need some help here...

im hitting a 4week var from oc, 1st time using will 40mgs a day be good enuff >? the pct, i was thinking after the fourweeks 1 day off then ill hit Novedex XT... what do you think, like i say im new to the juice game

25, Male, 1.82m tall, big built on the the top half and chubby if you will.... looking at loosing belly fat, an building that beach body safe.

any comments would be much appreciated

----------


## RB3232

Don't jump on my thread make your own..

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I would do, 4 days after last pin:
> 
> clomid: 50/50/25/25
> nolva 40/40/20/20
> 
> Good luck.


I agree with D7m.. you could do clomid 100/100/50/50 though.. thats what i usually do..

Nolvadex alone will not kickstart your natural test production

----------


## D7M

> Nolvadex alone will not kickstart your natural test production


Sure it will  :Smilie:

----------


## RB3232

So I don't need the Arimidex at all? And can someone give me another website to get nolva from ******* and sten are out

----------


## D7M

> So I don't need the Arimidex at all? And can someone give me another website to get nolva from ******* and sten are out


No, I wouldn't use Adex in PCT. Why crush estrogen while there are no androgens present, and your body is striving for homeostatis? Use Adex on cycle if needed. 

You can't ask for sources here (even res. chems) but you can get what you need from AR-R , the banner at the top right.

----------


## RB3232

Ya i forgot about them, so should i go 

clomid: 50/50/25/25
nolva 40/40/20/20

----------


## D7M

> Ya i forgot about them, so should i go 
> 
> clomid: 50/50/25/25
> nolva 40/40/20/20


*Yes.* 




> I would do, 4 days after last pin:
> 
> clomid: 50/50/25/25
> nolva 40/40/20/20
> 
> Good luck.

----------


## RB3232

Thank you very much guy

----------


## Far from massive

I agree with the above recommendation by D7M on the PCT, there is no way you should need to go higher than the doses mentioned above they will be more than adequate, subjecting your body to higher doses will increase the risk of sides unnecessarily. 

Another option would be to go with Nolva Torem, however I see no mention of HCG on cycle so the Nolva Clomid is probably the best solution as (in my opinion) the clomid will restore sperm count and testicular function better than the torem.

FFM

----------


## RB3232

thank you for your opinion

----------

